# Video Camera



## Rob Fisher

Are there any video camera boffins out there? I want to buy a decent video camera to do Vlogs and Rob's Ramblings with... it must be small enough to carry with me often (in my man bag) and it needs to be able to have spare batteries and have the facility for external mics. 

I fancy this one and will go check it out this weekend...
Panasonic 4K Ultra HD Camcorder VX980


Any comments or recommendations?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, I don't know about video cameras at all

But all I can say is I like where this is headed
Winner winner ribs and chips dinner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, I don't know about video cameras at all
> 
> But all I can say is I like where this is headed
> Winner winner ribs and chips dinner!



I have been researching big time today and I need to convince Anthea to let me have my birthday present before time because I NEED it for VapeCon Baby!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Never mind that small stuff! This is what you need

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Never mind that small stuff! This is what you need
> View attachment 63498



I hear you @Genosmate
But then Rob would not be able to run around making videos if the camera was that big.

Actually, I think Rob needs an even bigger camera and needs to hire a suitable videographer...

I'm thinking something like this setup:

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

The one you have there is 100% OK for what you want to do Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With credit card in hand I went to the PAV to Govin Mani to get me a VX980.... out of stock! 

Now let's see if we can get one online!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> PAV to Govin Mani



@Rob Fisher - what or where on earth is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what or where on earth is that?



 Govan Mani is a camera and TV shop in Durbs that is pretty on the ball... and the PAV is The Pavilion Shopping Centre on the side of the highway to Durbs in Westville.

http://govanmani.durban/product/panasonic-4k-ultra-hd-camcorder-vx980/

Only other place I can find with stock is in CT. 
http://www.cameraland.co.za/panasonic-hc-vx980gc-k-full-hd-camcorder


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Govan Mani is a camera and TV shop in Durbs that is pretty on the ball... and the PAV is The Pavilion Shopping Centre on the side of the highway to Durbs in Westville.



Lol, ok thanks Rob
Thought you had too much wine there for a sec

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> With credit card in hand I went to the PAV to Govin Mani to get me a VX980.... out of stock!
> 
> Now let's see if we can get one online!


@Rob Fisher I think I saw one on the Fastech website........

wait I`ll be right back


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok scratch that....it was a "Panasonic *Styled* 4K Camcorder"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hehehe..... 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

You're gonna need to get a tripod stand so that there can be some footage of you also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You're gonna need to get a tripod stand so that there can be some footage of you also!



The nice thing about this camera is it has two cameras and can point in two different directions at the same time (like a Skype call)... and the view finder can turn right around and I can record myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> The nice thing about this camera is it has two cameras and can point in two different directions at the same time (like a Skype call)... and the view finder can turn right around and I can record myself.



That's pretty awesome. Can't wait to see you over there man


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's pretty awesome. Can't wait to see you over there man



Ditto! See you soon! We are gonna have a JOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Seriously though @Rob Fisher that’s some serious piece of kit. Scouring the internet (well mostly Google) it seems your best bet would be Cameraland. Did they check at the other Govan Mani branches for stock?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only place they have stock is in CT but it's just as well I couldn't get one yesterday because I have done a lot more research and it appears that my best bet is actually a camera that has been around for sometime... and that's the Canon EOS 70D! It's a dash more expensive but it's the one camera that every YouTube Reviewer recommends... it shoots fantastic video for YouTube and then it's also an outstanding camera for close ups and as a general camera... so now to find stock and pricing!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Seriously though @Rob Fisher that’s some serious piece of kit. Scouring the internet (well mostly Google) it seems your best bet would be Cameraland. Did they check at the other Govan Mani branches for stock?



Yip Cameraland was the only store that had stock... with something as expensive as this I would like to buy local if I can and form a bit of a relationship with the store... and now that I'm after the Canon EOS 70D and will no doubt buy lenses and all sorts of crap for it over time it is just as well there is a dedicated camera shop in Kloof that stock it... now I need to explain why I need to spend an extra five grand over the budget I got authorised yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK more research done and have settled on the Canon EOS 80D which is the updated version of the one I was looking at... whoops it's a dash more expensive but the outstanding autofocus it has is critical to YouTube videos... it's a need to have... well that's what I'm gonna tell Management!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob, now you need one of those little desk tripods!
And maybe a unipod for out and about
And lots of batteries - and a spare charger.
Wonder if it will take 18650s 

That looks like an awesome camera!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't have my camera yet but I just got an awesome deal on a 400mm lens from a mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

My word Rob!
You will now need a unipod!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My word Rob!
> You will now need a unipod!



I do indeed but I promised I wouldn't buy too many bits and pieces so the family still have things to buy me for my birthday next month... but I need my present from me to me now so I can practice before VapeCon. Anthea bought that argument as to why I need it now... and it is partially true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> My word Rob!
> You will now need a unipod!


And a bigger carry bag Compact it is not



With that lens you could shoot the whole Vapecon2016 from the Eufees off ramp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> And a bigger carry bag Compact it is not
> View attachment 63644
> 
> 
> With that lens you could shoot the whole Vapecon2016 from the Eufees off ramp



Hehehe... but man o man will I look like a PRO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... but man o man will I look like a PRO!



Maybe now you can shoot the new footage for that intro we talked about?


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Maybe now you can shoot the new footage for that intro we talked about?



100% @zadiac! I most certainly will do that as soon as I get operational!


----------



## Willyza

The one U looking at will you be using it for anything else ? abit big ?

What about something like a GoPro
http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/hero4-black/CHDHX-401-EU.html
Then you can also take it fishing, sealed box so it cant get wet
use it in your car as a car cam
and U can put it on yourself and walk round with it recording etc 
lots more option IMHO ?

anyway just a thought


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> The one U looking at will you be using it for anything else ? abit big ?
> 
> What about something like a GoPro
> http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/hero4-black/CHDHX-401-EU.html
> Then you can also take it fishing, sealed box so it cant get wet
> use it in your car as a car cam
> and U can put it on yourself and walk round with it recording etc
> lots more option IMHO ?
> 
> anyway just a thought



I bought a GoPro (the Mickey Mouse one) and it's useless for what I wanted it for... but fine for fishing... I have been researching big time and have chatted to one or two of my photography boffin mates and the camera shop peeps... and I'm 100% sure the Canon EOS 80D is spot on for my needs.

I also found out the camera is water resistant and shooting pics in the rain is no issue either... but not sure I will even attempt that... but I certainly want to take the camera when I go fishing... get some wildlife and landscape shots from the boat!

Yes this is not a small camera but the quality of the shots and video outweighs the size issue... off to go buy it because the shop in Kloof has stock as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't have my camera yet but I just got an awesome deal on a 400mm lens from a mate!
> View attachment 63635


There you go @Silver ! Our initial posts were not far off after all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... but man o man will I look like a *PRO*!



IIRC @Rob Fisher you are already a PRO, from your time in front of the camera on ESA

Just a quick note on the cameras. The Panasonic is a 4K (UHD) camera and the Cannon is a 1080P (HD) camera. The resolution on the Panasonic is 4 time greater. If that does not make any sense to you... join the club. For your use i.e. making YouTube videos and taking really really really nice pictures the EOS 80D is a winner. Did I say "really" enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher FYI

I bought one of these for my camera for when i do time lapse or when i need to keep the camera on for a long time

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACK-DC80-AC...117798?hash=item53fc79aba6:g:LAoAAOSwrx5UYFaw


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher FYI
> 
> I bought one of these for my camera for when i do time lapse or when i need to keep the camera on for a long time
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACK-DC80-AC...117798?hash=item53fc79aba6:g:LAoAAOSwrx5UYFaw



Thanks @kimbo I need one of them!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @kimbo I need one of them!



Here we go

@kimbo - look what you started....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Here we go
> 
> @kimbo - look what you started....




oops 

@Rob Fisher That specific on is not compatible with your camera

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Here we go
> 
> @kimbo - look what you started....



I think this hobby is an even bigger cash hole than vaping! 

Camera - Check
Lens - Check
Zoom Lens - Will tick that box in about an hour or two when I pick it up.
Remote Control - Check
Gorilla Stand - Check (But the camera is too heavy for it. )
External Mic - Check
Camera Bag - Check (It doesn't even come with one )
Spare Battery - Check (A dash more expensive than an 18650 )

Still to try sneak into the house...
Monopod
Tripod
Power Cord
More Lenses
Padded Camera Haversack
Filters
And most important lapel Mics

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Oh no @Rob Fisher - this looks like something....

I am just worried the camera budget will start eating into the vape budget
Then I am worried that you will be spending time on camera forums!!!

On the plus side i suppose the fishing budget with boats and all makes the camera thing look quite tame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lastest Edition...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

My goodness @Rob Fisher - you could probably take pictures of VapeCon from HillCrest with that!
Looks like a telescope.
But it looks awesome nonetheless!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

